# South Branch ablaze



## Kelly Johnson (May 22, 2005)

Looks like the Mason tract is on fire.
Hopefully everyone is safe and they can get it contained.
http://truenorthtrout.com/2010/05/updates-on-the-meridian-boundary-fire-and-the-range-9-fire/

http://detnews.com/article/20100519/METRO/5190394/Crews-battle-two-forest-fires-in-northern-Michigan
Half a mile from the Chapel makes me squirm...


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Gonna be some good standing dead oak available in the next few years. Sad that this happens so often in that area. It started from a "controlled" burn that went out of control. Doh! 
On the other hand, the Kirtland's Warblers will love it.


----------



## beer and nuts (Jan 2, 2001)

Nope. The controlled burn was at the Camp Grayling Miltiary base, the Roscommon fire was individual with permit debris burn that got away from him.

The Mason Tract is fine. The majority of the Tract is on the north side of the river and the fire has never jumped the river. A small portion was burned at the end of Willows Road, some I'm sure have fished this access, locals have called it "Daisy Bend".

The fire is east of the Chapel by 1/2 mile and that is as close as it has got, at least to this point. Truthfully I'm not sure the designated Mason Tract property itself has had any of this fire yet, liek I said maybe some at end of Willows.


----------



## brookid (Aug 25, 2004)

beer and nuts said:


> Nope. The controlled burn was at the Camp Grayling Miltiary base, the Roscommon fire was individual with permit debris burn that got away from him.
> 
> The Mason Tract is fine. The majority of the Tract is on the north side of the river and the fire has never jumped the river. A small portion was burned at the end of Willows Road, some I'm sure have fished this access, locals have called it "Daisy Bend".
> 
> The fire is east of the Chapel by 1/2 mile and that is as close as it has got, at least to this point. Truthfully I'm not sure the designated Mason Tract property itself has had any of this fire yet, liek I said maybe some at end of Willows.



Thanks for the update. I glanced at a google map and it said Chase Bridge rd was closed...anyword if it still is or how long it might be?


----------



## beer and nuts (Jan 2, 2001)

It could be open now. They wanted to push back the boundaries this evening and I assume Chase would open up then. But depends on wind and how many they can take care of the hotspots flaring up. But then again, it might not be open till Saturday after the rain that is suppose to come. They will have a media release if they do open some roads up.


----------



## brookid (Aug 25, 2004)

Thanks...helps with the weekend plan.


----------



## Troutlord1 (Jun 6, 2007)

You might want to fish the main stream or the north branch or upper manistee if you are up this weekend.The areas like chase may be open but from the sounds of it, they will still be working the fire and will all the crews out they possibly could use all the parking areas to park some emergency vehicles, but thats just me!

just got this update

Latest from Emergency Mgt.office - DNR has cancelled their 4pm scheduled meetings due to the fire flaring up again. It crowned, then was driven back down again. They are once again moving their command center closer to the fire. No new evacuations but the area is obviously still off-limits.


----------



## turtlehead (Oct 26, 2004)

From the thread on the Sound Off forum, here is the map of the roads that are currently closed. All on the East side of the river. Looks like Chase Bridge rd is open. 

http://michigan.gov/documents/dnre/Meridian_fire_Evacuation-05202010_321880_7.pdf

I'm heading up in the morning to fish Mio, but will probably hit the Tract on Sat or Sun to see what's up. Looks like the main road is open at this point.


----------



## twotap (Dec 28, 2004)

Heres an update



CRAWFORD COUNTY -- UPDATE 8:30 AM: The Department of Natural Resources and Environment announced today that M-18 and the area east of M-18 will be reopened Friday, May 21, at 1 p.m. DNRE is asking residents drive safely with your lights on and do not stop within the blackened areas. Smoke, heavy equipment, potholes of heat, and trees that have burned but remain standing are in the area and present dangers for citizens who get out of their cars.

EAST OF M-18

The evacuated area east of M-18 will be re-opened at 9 a.m. to PROPERTY OWNERS ONLY for an opportunity to assess their property and secure their belongings.

Blockades will continue to be staffed at M-18 and Old 144. Landowners must show identification with proof of residence or a tax bill indicating that they own property in the area before entry. Only landowners will be permitted into this area from 9 a.m. until 1 p.m., when the area will be opened to others.

Citizens who remain in the area are asked to stay on their property and leave their outside lights on so firefighters and law enforcement officers are aware that they are remaining in the area.

WEST OF M-18

The evacuated area west of M-18 will remain closed until we can ensure firelines hold through an expected wind event this afternoon. Residents will be allowed access into the blockaded area with identification and an escort from 6 p.m. until 9 p.m. to secure property and will be asked to leave for the evening


----------



## brookid (Aug 25, 2004)

Troutlord1 said:


> By the way, your post is the best post I have seen on this subject,Kudo's to you on wanting to help out!!!
> Good to see a post about helping out and not about " oh no is chase bridge open or this spot open,I want to fish this weekend"



I helped you out. I think you forgot to add this in your response to me.
Next time grow a pair, don't hide it in another thread in another forum.

And i'll assume the locals can count on your support and offer of help this weekend?


----------



## Queequeg (Aug 10, 2007)

According to Gates Lodge on the Ausable, the river and roads are now open on the South Branch. Check with those guys for a double check.


----------



## Troutlord1 (Jun 6, 2007)

brookid said:


> I helped you out. I think you forgot to add this in your response to me.
> Next time grow a pair, don't hide it in another thread in another forum.
> 
> And i'll assume the locals can count on your support and offer of help this weekend?


Brookid
I didnt mean to single you out in anyway and if you feel I did, I apologize.All I was suggesting was to maybe skip that area this weekend.Wildfires can flare up at anytime and do crazy things and I would hate to see anyone get put into harms way.On my other post maybe I should have not posted the 2nd part that you may feel singled you out and again, I apologize.As for the helping out part,currently I am unemployedd and use my flies sale to make ends meet and with 1 car between the g/f and I I dont have the means to get up north as much as I want but if there was a way I could help out I certainly would.
Again if you feel I have slighted you in anyway I am sorry. Onthat note,this weeked tight lines and be safe.
Tom

heres fridays mdnre report for a heads up
http://grayling-mi.com/pressreleases/2010/05/1690


----------

